# Ika



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

Can a new citizen and resident of Greece, retired and not employed, pay into the national health care system and receive care, or must one purchase private health insurance?


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Your best bet is to pay into a bank (or better still hide it under your mattress! LOL) and use that money to pay doctors when needed. IKA is a bottomless pit. Either go for a private medical insurance or just save your money. I assume you made contributions into a US medical insurance - can't they be transferred? Remember - no doctor in Greece can turn you away from a state hospital in an emergency and also a doc will see you in the morning for the price of a ticket (which is around 3 euro) DON'T waste your money on IKA!


----------

